# Wire Haired Fox Terriers



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our family is currently considering getting a dog. We have been looking at breeds that are good for allergy sufferers. To put it simply, I really don't want to get a naked dog or a walking mop. Also my two sons and I are not interested in poodles or poodle mixes although my wife is. Our last dog (years ago) was a basenji which is like a cat in a dog suit. They don't like to play fetch and they hate water. We are looking for something that is on the smaller end of the spectrum but not a purse dog. It has to like to play with the kids. Does anyone have experience with wire haired fox terriers?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Our family is currently considering getting a dog. We have been looking at breeds that are good for allergy sufferers. To put it simply, I really don't want to get a naked dog or a walking mop. Also my two sons and I are not interested in poodles or poodle mixes although my wife is. Our last dog (years ago) was a basenji which is like a cat in a dog suit. They don't like to play fetch and they hate water. We are looking for something that is on the smaller end of the spectrum but not a purse dog. It has to like to play with the kids. Does anyone have experience with wire haired fox terriers?


Check out the Shi Tzus, or many of the designer breeds of dogs like Labradoodles. These dogs don't shed and therefore make them very allergy friendly. 
We have a Shi Tzu now and has been great with our kids. As soon as he passes, we are going to replace him with a Labradoodle. 
Good luck in your search !


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

We love 'em. We're on our second one, her name is Sally. First one was 10 1/2 years old. They're tough spunky dogs with a lot of character.They always go camping with us.Our experience with them is they'll still have accidents in the house up until 2 yrs old. But we can overlook that since they're such nice dogs. No accidents in the camper yet. They need a lot of toys to chew on. Dennis in Lititz PA

The first one was my best buddy. I never had a dog bond with me like her. She followed me everywhere, whether I was out in the woods cutting firewood or restoring the old truck in the garage. Didn't mind noise.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is the group we camp with:

From the right side. Little is a Schipperke, they only come in Black without a tail.(born that way) She has a very thick coat but does not shed much. Loves the snow and is a single family type of dog. She does not like strangers.

Next is Molly, a miniture Schnauzer. She is a great little watch dog and is protective. She does not shed but does need regular grooming. Loves to play ball. She catchs it and then hands it over to Pooh to retreve it.

Pooh is a Rat Terrier, very smart and great ball player. She has many tricks, but we didn't teach her any of them. Don't know where she comes up with them at? She love people and loves meeting new people. My son says there is something wrong with her as she is so calm. I think it is more that she has other dogs to occupy her, don't believe she would be as calm as an only dog. She also like to nap on your lap. She does shed but very little.

Last is our Sarena. She is a Shiba Inu and is a very layed back type. She loves anyone and everyone and is always happy to meet them. Very independent an will listen to you when she is ready. She sheds like a bandit and would be good to start a pillow factory!

The best part of all of them is that they ALL love to go camping!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Jack Russell, very smart and was easy to train, never chewed up anything. Good Luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We have a WFT now, I grew up with one as a kid and love the breed. They are bright, sometimes too bright, LOVE the water and LOVE (I mean LOVE to play). They do need attention if not they will demand it. They really need a yard to run in and the more time you give them the move loving they are. Like any dog they need to be socialized and trained but they are pretty easy to train if you work at it. Scout is about 3 now and still playful as a puppy, he can run for a long time before he will sit down next to you and cuddle up as you read or do whatever. Loved to play ball, starts as we are getting ready in the morning. If we hid the ball in a closet, he will sit at the door. They have amazing noses. They can be diggers so you need to train that out of them. They were bred to hunt moles and other varmints so if you have one in your yard they will go after it, again trained well and they will listen. They do not shed, but they do need to be trimmed. We usually do a short trim starting in the spring through the summer, by this time of year we'll get him trimmed once more but not all that short and let it grow out. They like to be warm. Scout will lay out on the deck in the sun in the mornings.

He's very social, yet will also growl/bark if he doesn't like something. Once we introduce him he's good to go. We camp a lot with Scout, in fact we took him to the Rally in Yakima the day after we picked him up. They are a people breed, if allowed they will hog your pillow at night. Scout goes boating with us, loved to swim and play fetch in the water. Got him a life jacket so he's good to go. If you have any questions let me know. We got Scout from a breeder in Idaho. When we first moved to Oregon we bred our WFT and had a hard time giving them away, they are not a popular breed in the NW. While in the SW we had several litters and got top dollar. If we didn't already have 2 dogs we'd get another WFT in a heartbeat.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Loving the water comment reminded me. I was out in the inflatable canoe this summer. I had Sally with me. She was never swimming before. A lady in a kayak started coming near and Sally jumped right in and swam toward her. I like the life jacket idea. I was able to catch up with her and scoop her up. They are fun dogs. We have the invisible fence so she can run and expend a lot of her energy. Dennis in Lititz PA

We had to go to Ohio to get her.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scout has no fear of water especially if there is a ball or stick involved, so the life jacket has been a peace of mind for us. When we are out on the boat we keep a leash on him since he likes to bit at the splashing water and I fear if motivated he'd jump.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We had a poodle mix that loved to camp and loved the water.(would dive) Very loving dog too. Smart as a whip.

We just got a Min Pin and we think she is going to be a challenge camping. She is squirrel crazy and hates other dogs.We have not had her in a pool yet.

I might look for a little larger 2nd dog. A smaller husky and/or collie mix would be ideal for me.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

DeanHeck said:


> Here is the group we camp with:
> 
> From the right side. Little is a Schipperke, they only come in Black without a tail.(born that way) She has a very thick coat but does not shed much. Loves the snow and is a single family type of dog. She does not like strangers.
> 
> ...


Love the fact that they're all smiling for that picture, LOL!!!


----------

